# Schools...



## apollo99 (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi...Just got a job offer in Dubai--probably moving in June.

I have 3 primary school kids. Based on the threads, ,blogs and websites, waitlist lines are long. 

A few questions:
1. What are the best schools for primary school? Somewhere in Jumeira perhaps. Was planning to live near the school of the kids, even if I need to travel for an hour to office.

2. What's a good place to live in? 

Thanks, guys. Have been enjoying reading the previous threads.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Schools are a very personal thing.
Its best to visit a few and then register at all the ones you liked. (and yes, most will have long wait lists, but mainly for the younger years)

There is no good/bad place to live in.
Every area has its pros + cons

Best thing is to work out where you will be working and work backwards from there.

Jumeriah is nice....but VERY,VERY expensive....hope you have a good housing allowance if thats where you are looking !!!


----------



## apollo99 (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks, sgilli3.

Yes, we are intending to go on an initial visit to Dubai within the month, specifically for the schools, because that is the one that seems to be the major issue for now. 

We are partial to the American system, and somebody suggested the ASD (with the website said has mile-long waitlists), Dubai International Academy, and Dubai American Academy. Does anyone have any comments about these schools? 

At this point, we'll just find housing wherever we could find schools for the kids--even if it means I have to travel to work. 

Very helpful forum. Thanks.


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

BSME: British Schools in the Middle East I have this list of British Schools but I dont have one for American Schools, sorry.


----------

